# Not subject to planning permission



## APMR20 (11 Sep 2020)

Good evening all,

Could anybody clear this one up for, please? Looking at purchasing a site in Co.Cork but need some clarification. Firstly, it's being sold through receivership and secondly, it is 'not subject to planning permission'.... advice please. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Sep 2020)

APMR20 said:


> it is 'not subject to planning permission'..



You buy it... eventually and you then apply for planning to build on the site only for a chance that you'll be refused.

Tough luck... too late then. You'll own a site that's of no use to you.

Of course, you may get planning.... that's the chance you take ... but you won't find that out until the site is yours.

That's before you put a receivership sale into mix.... red tape, ages to get sale through etc.


----------



## elcato (11 Sep 2020)

APMR20 said:


> advice please.


Barge pole.


----------



## APMR20 (12 Sep 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> You buy it... eventually and you then apply for planning to build on the site only for a chance that you'll be refused.
> 
> Tough luck... too late then. You'll own a site that's of no use to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback.  Doesn't sound like a smart move on my part! Cheers


----------



## APMR20 (12 Sep 2020)

elcato said:


> Barge pole.


Thanks Elcato, won't touch the 'Barge Pole'


----------



## Monbretia (12 Sep 2020)

As I would have said to someone in my previous career you're not buying a site, you're buying a field until it has planning.


----------



## Saavy99 (12 Sep 2020)

Could you arrange a preplanning meeting with the Council, see what they say.


----------



## jim (12 Sep 2020)

What factors should one consider when buying a field in determining liklihood of receiving planning pernission. Are there any factors or is it down to luck with the CoCo?


----------



## APMR20 (12 Sep 2020)

Monbretia said:


> As I would have said to someone in my previous career you're not buying a site, you're buying a field until it has planning.


Thank Monbretia and so so true


----------



## APMR20 (12 Sep 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> Could you arrange a preplanning meeting with the Council, see what they say.


Unfortunately I am overseas currently but will drop them and email and fingers crossed, I will get a response of some description. Cheers Saavy99


----------



## peemac (13 Sep 2020)

A receiver is not interested in waiting on planning before a sale is concluded, so it's a "straight sale with no extras"

Sometimes this means great value.

If it's of interest, go to the council planning website and look at all recent (5years) planning applications in the immediate area and read the planner's report and any objections.


----------



## Leo (14 Sep 2020)

jim said:


> What factors should one consider when buying a field in determining liklihood of receiving planning pernission. Are there any factors or is it down to luck with the CoCo?



Local development plan,current zoning, access to services (water and waste) and whether the LA enforce local needs.


----------



## em_cat (17 Sep 2020)

Don’t underestimate adjacent neighbours no matter how close or far they may be from your site. We are in a situation where one of our adjoining neighbours has decided to apply to extend upwards for new floor including two bedrooms & bath directly overlooking our private open space and straight into almost the entirety of our private dwelling spaces. I can’t tell you how irritated I am by this situation and will have to rely on the planning & appeal process. My OH met with him to discuss as we share a boundary wall and to be courteous, but found out this neighbour was relying on the site being undeveloped and would not sell so he thought he could by it for a song, clearly that didn’t happen & now we’re in this mess. For clarity, we bought a brownfield/infill commercial site that had been in operation as a funeral headstone makers for the last 50 + years, one of the directors died so ended up for sale on the open market also the site is zoned for residential amenity.

What’s worse is that this neighbour is a senior exec planning officer of whom I’d expect to understand the development plans & design standards and is still going ahead despite not having the required 11 metres for first floor windows. Apologise OP for the rant it’s just very frustrating.


----------

